# Montaña y monte



## Miraflores!

Por favor, alguien me puede explicar esas dos palabras - "montaña" y "monte", son sinonimos o tienen alguna diferencia semantica? Gracias de antemano!


----------



## las cosas facilitas

monte  montaña


----------



## Vampiro

Miraflores! said:


> Por favor, alguien me puede explicar esas dos palabras - "montaña" y "monte", son sinonimos o tienen alguna diferencia semantica? Gracias de antemano!


Complicada pregunta.
En principio no, no hay diferencia de significado si nos referimos a una elevación del terreno; pero yo no diría por ningún motivo “la montaña Everest”, en cambio sí diria “el Everest es una montaña”.
Igual de extraño sonaría “El Himalaya es una larga cadena de montes”.
Creo, y es mi opinión, que montaña se tiende a usar como término más genérico y monte como más específico.
_


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Yo diría que el monte es más bajo que la montaña. Además, a menudo monte es sinónimo de campo, aunque eso sí, quizá algo más agreste, si se me permite. 

En el uso también distinguimos alguna diferencia:

- es un verdadero escalador de montañas
- los de secano preferimos la montaña a la playa
- se me hizo una montaña acabar el curso
- la cabra siempre tira al monte
- los maquis se echaron al monte
- todo el monte no es orégano


----------



## juandiego

Vampiro said:


> [...]; pero yo no diría por ningún motivo “la montaña Everest”, en cambio sí diria “el Everest es una montaña”.
> Igual de extraño sonaría “El Himalaya es una larga cadena de montes”.


Hola Vampiro.

Interesante observación. Pareciera como que _monte_ es la forma apocopada de _montaña_ cuando precede a su nombre.

En cuanto a la diferencia de significados que me sugieren, la montaña es como más serio: más grande, más peligrosa, más nevada, hay que ir a escalarla o casi, etc; mientras que el monte es más próximo, asequible, puedes ir de excursión, no impone tanto.


----------



## oa2169

¿Se imaginan "La Montaña de Venus"? (con mayúscula inicial para que sea nombre propio).

 Un saludo.


----------



## juandiego

oa2169 said:


> ¿Se imaginan "La Montaña de Venus"? (con mayúscula inicial para que sea nombre propio).
> 
> Un saludo.



Hola oa.
Hay algunas que son tan difíciles de conquistar que no les iría desatinado.
Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Víctor Pérez said:


> Yo diría que el monte es más bajo que la montaña. Además, a menudo monte es sinónimo de campo, aunque eso sí, quizá algo más agreste, si se me permite.





juandiego said:


> En cuanto a la diferencia de significados que me sugieren, la montaña es como más serio: más grande, más peligrosa, más nevada, hay que ir a escalarla o casi, etc; mientras que el monte es más próximo, asequible, puedes ir de excursión, no impone tanto.


¿Tan bajo y asequible como el monte Everest, el Cho Oyu, el K2, o cualquiera de los ocho mil?
Y para qué ir tan lejos, si el monte Aconcagua, el más alto de América, está a pocas horas de mi casa.
_


----------



## Víctor Pérez

No cabe duda de que lo primero que deben saber los que no son nativos del idioma español es que *monte* y *montaña *son sinónimos. Así lo indica indirectamente el DRAE al definir a los dos como una *gran elevación natural del terreno*. Por otro lado, el *monte*, y refiriéndome de nuevo al DRAE, es una *tierra inculta cubierta de árboles, arbustos, matas o hierba *mientras que la *montaña *es un *territorio cubierto y erizado de montes*. Abundando en ello, podríamos añadir que el monte es una masa individual y rocosa que sobresale aislada y que se puede abarcar con la vista, mientras que montaña es un relieve compuesto por montes y valles.

Siguiendo ese razonamiento, está claro que los nombres propios de las elevaciones individuales llevan preferentemente el apelativo de *monte*. 

Sin embargo, el uso, tal y como sugerí más arriba, es el que a menudo hace la diferencia expresiva, distinguiendo un término de otro, aunque orográficamente hablando no siempre parezca justificado.


----------



## RIU

oa2169 said:


> ¿Se imaginan "La Montaña de Venus"? (con mayúscula inicial para que sea nombre propio).
> 
> Un saludo.



Mmmm... A estas horas de la mañana, no. ¿O sí?


----------



## ErOtto

Había una película... ¡ah, sí!... El inglés que subió una colina pero bajó una montaña...   

No, en serio... la diferencia que haría es la siguiente:

monte (generalmente más bajo que lo que se entiende por montaña y poblado de vegetación)
montaña (generalmente más alta que un monte y, en su parte superior, escarpada y despoblada de vegetación)
Saludos
Er


----------



## ErOtto

oa2169 said:


> ¿Se imaginan "La Montaña de Venus"? (con mayúscula inicial para que sea nombre propio).



Esto es como lo de la canción de Mojinos... si la liebre es más grande que el conejo, mi mujer tiene una liebre 

(Ya me borro, ya me borro )


----------



## Alemanita

El problema es que el uso de monte y montaña difiere entre España y América: mientras que en España el monte - como elevación - es lo que ha escrito Victor Pérez, en América bien puede designar una montaña según la definición de Erotto, tal como lo dice Vampiro, al mencionar el _monte Aconcagua._


----------



## ErOtto

Alemanita said:


> ...en América bien puede designar una montaña según la definición de Erotto, tal como lo dice Vampiro, al mencionar el _monte Aconcagua._



En España también 

Como ejemplo tenemos el Monte Perdido (3355 m)... aunque según mi definición, ni es monte, ni está perdido.


----------



## juandiego

Vampiro said:


> ¿Tan bajo y asequible como el monte Everest, el Cho Oyu, el K2, o cualquiera de los ocho mil?
> Y para qué ir tan lejos, si el monte Aconcagua, el más alto de América, está a pocas horas de mi casa.
> _


Obviamente esas son montañas pero creo que su denominación como _monte_ es sólo idiomática cuando preceden a su nombre propio; es similar, o igual, que un apócope; como por ejemplo el par _primero-primer_, que significan lo mismo pero difieren en que el segundo, su apócope, sólo se emplea si está delante de un nombre.

Por cierto, aconsejo echarle un vistazo en el Google Earth a los ochomiles del Himalaya, es impresionante. Yo lo hago con el simulador de vuelo que tiene y te puedes meter por los valles, hacer picados desde lo alto, etc, etc. Una gozada.


----------



## Vampiro

Víctor Pérez said:


> No cabe duda de que lo primero que deben saber los que no son nativos del idioma español es que *monte* y *montaña *son sinónimos. Así lo indica indirectamente el DRAE al definir a los dos como una *gran elevación natural del terreno*. Por otro lado, el *monte*, y refiriéndome de nuevo al DRAE, es una *tierra inculta cubierta de árboles, arbustos, matas o hierba *mientras que la *montaña *es un *territorio cubierto y erizado de montes*. Abundando en ello, podríamos añadir que el monte es una masa individual y rocosa que sobresale aislada y que se puede abarcar con la vista, mientras que montaña es un relieve compuesto por montes y valles.
> 
> Siguiendo ese razonamiento, está claro que los nombres propios de las elevaciones individuales llevan preferentemente el apelativo de *monte*.
> 
> Sin embargo, el uso, tal y como sugerí más arriba, es el que a menudo hace la diferencia expresiva, distinguiendo un término de otro, aunque orográficamente hablando no siempre parezca justificado.


Lo primero que dije fue que la pregunta es complicada. Y esto porque aún para un nativo la respuesta no es sencilla ni única.
Creo, y lo digo con todo respeto, que te contradices en tu explicación.
Primero, ambos términos son sinónimos y sin matices; así, la frase “El Monte Aconcagua es la montaña más alta de América” tiene absoluto sentido.
Dicho esto, hacer la diferencia en que “_el monte es una masa individual y rocosa que sobresale aislada y que se puede abarcar con la vista, mientras que montaña es un relieve compuesto por montes y valles_” es una frase sin mucho sentido. Ambos pueden ser una masa rocosa única y aislada, y los valles no entran en la ecuación.
Con eso de que la montaña es un territorio cubierto de montes, se está haciendo uso de la otra definición de “monte” dada por los diccionarios, que nada tiene que ver con la orografía, sino con la vegetación, es decir un terreno cubierto de árboles, arbustos y matas, o sea bosque nativo, selva en muchos casos, y para eso no es necesario que sea un territorio elevado.
Sigo pensando que “montaña” es un término genérico, y “monte” más específico y utilizado para denominar a algunas montañas.
Buen día para todos.
_


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Vampiro said:


> Dicho esto, hacer la diferencia en que “_el monte es una masa individual y rocosa que sobresale aislada y que se puede abarcar con la vista, mientras que montaña es un relieve compuesto por montes y valles_” es una frase sin mucho sentido. Ambos pueden ser una masa rocosa única y aislada, y los valles no entran en la ecuación.
> _



Bueno, no tendrá mucho sentido para ti... 
Cuando decimos montaña, al menos por estos lares (y no creo que en el cono sur la cosa sea distinta), nos referimos a esa masa orográfica en la que no solo hay montes sino en la que también puede haber cascadas, grutas, ríos y valles. Que ambos pueden ser una masa única y aislada, ¡por supuesto!

Con todos mis respetos también, no veo que haya contradicción.




Vampiro said:


> Con eso de que la montaña es un territorio cubierto de montes, se está haciendo uso de la otra definición de “monte” dada por los diccionarios, que nada tiene que ver con la orografía, sino con la vegetación, es decir un terreno cubierto de árboles, arbustos y matas, o sea bosque nativo, selva en muchos casos, y para eso no es necesario que sea un territorio elevado.



Que yo sepa, para contestar a la consulta de *Miraflores*, nadie ni nada nos impide hacer uso de "la otra definición de monte dada por los diccionarios".


----------



## XiaoRoel

La diferencia tiene que ver con la _amplitud semántica_, muy grande en la palabra primaria, *monte*, mucho menor en la derivada *montaña*.


----------



## ErOtto

Hablando de amplitud (aunque no semántica)... probablemente este sea el monte más grande de todos.


----------



## Vampiro

Víctor Pérez said:


> Con todos mis respetos también, no veo que haya contradicción.


“*No cabe duda de que lo primero que deben saber los que no son nativos del idioma español es que monte y montaña son sinónimos. Así lo indica indirectamente el DRAE al definir a los dos como una gran elevación natural del terreno*. Por otro lado, el monte, y refiriéndome de nuevo al DRAE, es una tierra inculta cubierta de árboles, arbustos, matas o hierba mientras que la montaña es un territorio cubierto y erizado de montes. Abundando en ello, podríamos añadir que el *monte es una masa individual y rocosa que sobresale aislada y que se puede abarcar con la vista, mientras que montaña es un relieve compuesto por montes y valles*.”

Para mi la contradicción está ahí: comienzas afirmando que ambos términos son sinónimos y a continuación te das tres vueltas de carnero y dos saltos mortales invertidos para explicar que no lo son.
Un valle es una llanura, por lo tanto mal puede entrar en la definición de montaña.
Y hacer la diferencia entre monte y montaña haciendo referencia a la altura, como se ha pretendido, es un error.
En Chile tenemos el _Monte Sarmiento_, que apenas si supera los dos mil metros de altura (pero cuya cima ha sido alcanzada sólo una vez) y frente a Santiago está el _Cerro el Plomo_ que supera los 5400 metros de altura; pero no conozco ninguna elevación que se llame “_Montaña …_”; digo esto para señalar una vez más que “montaña” me parece un término genérico para referirse a cualquier cumbre y que en materia de denominaciones un simple cerro pude ser más alto que un monte.
La descripción que tú das más se parece a la de cadena montañosa o cordillera, donde sí puedes encontrar todo tipo de accidentes, incluídos valles intermedios.
Por supuesto, y como en todo, alguna excepción habrá.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Insisto en que mis "contradicciones" son las del DRAE (lo siento, pero ahora no tengo a mano un referente más fiable). 

En primera acepción, el DRAE dice:



> *monte*.
> (Del lat. mons, montis).
> 1. m. Gran elevación natural del terreno.
> 
> *montaña*.
> (Del lat. *montanèa, de mons, montis).
> 1. f. Gran elevación natural del terreno.



Si echamos mano a las matemáticas:

*Propiedad transitiva*:

si *A *= *C *y *B *= *C *---> *A *= *B*

Por lo tanto, monte y montaña son *sinónimos*. 



En segunda acepción, el DRAE dice:



> *monte*.
> ...
> 2. m. Tierra inculta cubierta de árboles, arbustos, matas o hierba.
> 
> *montaña*.
> ...
> 2. f. Territorio cubierto y erizado de montes.





Está claro que solo se trata del DRAE (al que ya hemos pillado en más de una incoherencia...).


----------



## Miraflores!

Muchas gracias a todos! Entiendo que es un poco complicada la pregunta, pero mas o menos ya hice mis conclusiones. Ademas aprendi muchas expresiones nuevas! Asi que todas sus respuestas fueron muy utiles para mi !


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aunque monte y montaña están en los más antiguos documentos del español, hubo entre ellos, después de una primitiva equivalencia de valores y usos, un distanciamento: monte es la palabra popular, la viva en el idioma, la que adquiere la mayoría de valores traslaticios, la que da palabras derivadas en gran cantidad, la que entra en las fraseologías.
Montaña, en cambio, poco a poco fué saliendo de la lengua popular, aunque modernamente (en el último siglo y medio), en relación con el montañismo, que hoy llaman senderismo, y con la geografía científica fué adquiriendo algo de uso y fraseología.
No es difícil observar esto incluso en el DRAE (mejor sería D. R. A. E., pero no voy a andar con quisicosas ahora): sólo hay que buscar *monte* y *montaña* y, a simple vista, se puede observar la amplitud o extensión de la entrada *monte* y su variada fraseología y significados (muy interesantes los relacionados con el juego y el sistema financiero), y la casi desnudez o inopia de la entrada *montaña*.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Miraflores! said:


> Muchas gracias a todos! Entiendo que es un poco complicada la pregunta, pero mas o menos ya hice mis conclusiones. Ademas aprendi muchas expresiones nuevas! Asi que todas sus respuestas fueron muy utiles para mi !



Me alegro, *Miraflores*, que pese a tanto disenso hayas podido sacar conclusiones.


----------



## torrebruno

De todas formas, *Miraflores!, *acuérdate de que Heidi, su abuelo, Pedro y Niebla vivían en la montaña, no en el monte. O sea, que sinónimos pero poquito.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

XiaoRoel said:


> ...(mejor sería D. R. A. E., pero no voy a andar con quisicosas ahora)...



¡Jaja! Esto me recuerda aquel famoso episodio televisivo del C.C.O.O.


----------



## Miraflores!

torrebruno said:


> De todas formas, *Miraflores!, *acuérdate de que Heidi, su abuelo, Pedro y Niebla vivían en la montaña, no en el monte. O sea, que sinónimos pero poquito.


Jajaja, siiii, torrebruno!!! Se me habia olvidado de esa serie de dibujos animados tan divertida y preciosa, que me ayudo tanto a aprender español ))


----------



## mennoska

Si pensamos que un monte es una montaña pero con diferencia de tamaño, entonces ¿cuál sería la diferencia entre un monte y un cerro? Ya he buscado fotos en Google y no parece que haya diferencia...?


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Por lo visto, los accidentes orográficos de que hablamos se llaman en cada casi montaña, monte, cerro o pico (por ejemplo, el Teide) sin que haya una razón definida para ello salvo 'la costumbre inveterada'. Está clara la dificultad de definir monte y montaña como algo diferente, y la falta de acuerdo. Añadan cordillera y cadena montañosa, y podremos discutir días y días y escribir posts y posts, y avanzar menos que subiendo el Everest de espaldas. 
Como decía el Guerra, cuando algo es imposible, además no puede ser.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Está clara la dificultad de definir monte y montaña como algo diferente, y la falta de acuerdo.



Estoy de acuerdo. Creo que nos hemos hecho una montaña con esta consulta.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Por aquí somos gente de llanura y el *monte *hace referencia a los árboles, matas y todo eso, pero en un suelo absolutamente horizontal. Bueno, con algunas ondulaciones, pero mayormente llano. 
Un monte de eucaliptos. Un monte de talas.


----------



## jorgema

En el Perú actualmente preferimos montaña a monte para denominar a las que tenemos en nuestro sector de la cordillera de los Andes. Sin embargo, recuerdo haber leído documentos en los que se hace referencia a, por ejemplo, "montes nevados" que ahora llamaríamos "montañas nevadas" o simplemente "nevados".
Y el otro sentido de monte/montaña también es usado. De hecho, hasta hace relativamente poco, la selva amazónica peruana era conocida más comúnmmente como "la Montaña".


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Coincido en general con la visión de Vampiro sobre el tema. 
En la zona donde vivo (montañosa), se usa _montaña_ como un nombre abarcativo de distintos elementos geográficos: _"este fin de semana me voy a la montaña"._ Lo cual no significa necesariamente que vaya a escalar ni subir a ninguna cumbre, simplemente alcanza con salir a recorrer un valle rodeado de montañas, siguiendo un sendero al borde de un arroyo, por ejemplo.

Y para complicar más las cosas, hay tremendas montañas que son llamadas Cerros (así, con mayúscula), cuando en general un cerro es una elevación con pendiente medianita nomás. Buscar, por ejemplo, Cerro Torre en la web.


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola estimados *forenses*:

La diferencia entre *montaña* y *monte* resulta diáfana con solo consultar el _*DLE*_, como casi siempre:

La *montaña* es una gran elevación natural del terreno, y el *monte* es…, pues lo mismo, pero hay que tener en cuenta que un *monte* puede ser a su vez una *peña* o un *cerro peñascoso*; pero si el *cerro no es peñascoso*, entonces es igual que una *montaña* o *monte*, pero de menor altura; no se debe confundir el *cerro peñascoso* —que como ya se ha demostrado es lo mismo que  una *peña*— con el *peñón*, que es un *monte peñascoso*. Se debe recordar que un *cerro* es una elevación de tierra aislada, como igualmente lo es la *colina*, que también es de menor altura que la *montaña*; pero hay que saberlos distinguir del *altozano*, que por hallarse en tierra aislada elevada como ellos, además está rodeado de terreno llano, cosa que puede ocurrir fácilmente con un *cerro* o *monte*, cuando cumplen dicho requisito. El *altozano* es muy parecido al *otero*, con la única diferencia de que el *otero* puede ser un *cerro*, pero no un *monte*. Algo similar ocurre cuando comparamos un *otero* con un *collado*; como hemos dicho, el *otero* es como un *cerro* que domina un llano, y un *collado* es lo mismo, pero sin necesidad de dominar llano alguno; es suficiente con que el *collado* sea más bajo que un *monte*. Tanto la *colina* como el *collado*, cuando cumplen con los parámetros necesarios, reciben el nombre de *alcor*. Por último, y como guinda aclaratoria, solo falta explicar que si hablamos de *cerro alto*, de la *cumbre de una montaña* o de un *monte pequeño y aislado*, estamos hablando de un *cabezo*.

Deseo que a partir de hoy, cuando salgáis a descubrir naturaleza, sepáis identificar, sin ningún género de duda, cada uno de estos accidentes geográficos. Deberíamos agradecer a las 22 Academias de la Lengua Española tan exquisitas definiciones.

_*P.S.*_: Para ampliar conocimientos ahí va este enlace a mi intervención #7 del hilo: «*peña / peñasco / peñón*», que consta de 11 aportes.


----------



## jptorrente

oa2169 said:


> ¿Se imaginan "La Montaña de Venus"? (con mayúscula inicial para que sea nombre propio).


En esta metáfora púbica, opino que se aplica en su acepción de "terreno inculto que se halla poblado de árboles, arbustos o matas", y no en cuanto "elevación de terreno".
Para términos geográficos, es muy útil el Diccionario de voces españolas geográficas, de la Real Academia de la Historia, c. 1800, disponible aquí.


----------

